# Open Carry vs. Concealed Carry: When is it appropriate? with Jerry Miculek



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Unfortunately, the majority of open carriers lack the common sense Mr. Miculek has. They are so focused on satisfying their craving for attention, they don't think about what Mr. Miculek talks about in the video.

As far as "Firearm Retention Training," with the typical holsters open carriers use, there is no way to always prevent someone from snatching their gun. There is no amount of training that will make up for size & strength. The reality is, unless an open carrier uses a police uniform holster with triple retention (which open carriers never use), their gun is available to anyone bigger, stronger, younger & badder than they are.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

win231 said:


> Unfortunately, the majority of open carriers lack the common sense Mr. Miculek has. They are so focused on satisfying their craving for attention, they don't think about what Mr. Miculek talks about in the video.


In 7 1/2 years of carrying openly on a regular, daily basis I have only once encountered another OC'er whom I would say was being a little out there with his rig. This does not include the well over 1,000 OC'ers who yearly meet in Richmond to lobby their representatives while OC'ing their firearms. All of the open carry breakfasts, lunches, and dinners I have attended have been hosted and attended by people who were not at all seeking or craving attention from the general public. Quite the contrary. I suspect this has a lot to do with our gun culture here and the fact that open carry is the normal mode of carrying a sidearm.

I no longer open carry, having reverted to nearly 100% concealed carry at the beginning of this year. I have my reasons which I deem to be appropriate and that's all that matters to me. I do completely and wholly support both modes of carry since Section 13 of our constitution makes no distinction either way.

As for Jerry Miculek's video, I agree with nearly everything he says. When OC'ing, one's situational awareness must be increased for all concerned as well as using proper gear for this mode of carry.


----------

